# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Zoella's Post about Anxiety and Panic Attacks

## Kiki

I thought this was sort of awesome and honestly, much more detailed and accurate than anything else out there I've read--especially because it's super honest and coming from someone my own age. Might help others as well = ) 

http://www.zoella.co.uk/2011/12/panic-attacks.html

----------


## BlueLace

:bump:

----------


## Chloe

this was a really good read. im tempted to show it to my dad since he thinks its an attention thing that im doing deliberately  ::\:

----------

